# exercise



## amymjd (Dec 22, 2006)

HI,
I was curious as to how much exercise most of you give your hav puppies. Lucy is about 4 months old and as I've said before she is a biter and aggressive. I'm trying to walk her and play fetch, but I'm wondering if she needs more walking time. I'll take ideas! Amy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Amy,

Bugsy will be 7 months on Sunday and he gets lots of exercise because of my two standards. We go for two offleash walk/plays at our park (about 30 to 40 minutes each) one in the morning one late afternoon/early evening. He gets to run a lot keeping up with my dogs and the dogs at the park. He also plays quite a bit with them at home. 

Is there a puppy playgroup you can join? Are there any off leash parks in your area?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Exercise is very good for the dog, both mentally and physically. Dora would be a monster if I didn't get in at least 30 mins of exercise with her everyday. We usually do a lot more as 3 nights a week we go to agility and obedience training. I try taking them for a 30 min walk every other day. They love going for a morning walk before I go to work! Unfortunetly it is getting pretty cold here now! So having the indoor space to work is nice.

I acually took all the furniture out of my living room and set up weave poles <BG>

I think we have a lot of dogs turned into rescue for problem behaviors because they don't get enough exercise. The dog that I fostered this summer is a great example. He was turned over because he was suppose to be not house trained, chewed on everything, etc. But they didn't walk him and didn't have a yard. It was out to go potty. A 10 month old puppy is going to have to do something with that energy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you say exercise, do you specifically mean walking?

My dogs exercise themselves, mostly by tearing through the house at full-speed, jumping over the sofa and trying to make this place look like a chaotic attempt at a circus. 

However, I do have one dog that I am going to start walking regularly - maybe a couple of times a week. She has started to put on a bit of weight and I need to get myself outside on a regular basis too, so it will be a two-fold win hopefully.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Right now, I don't do very much with Ricky due to a severe case of sciatica - me, not Ricky.  He does get outdoors onto the deck that is closed off, where he runs or walks around . He loves to get outside even in very cold temps., but when it's milder, he'll be in and out 20-30x/day! 

When I can, or can twist the kids' arms to do it for me, Ricky gets out front for a romp in the snow and maybe for a short walk. The romps/runlikehell through the snow is really great for him and something I'd love to do daily. The weather is just too brutally cold these past couple of weeks, so it hasn't happened often. 

In the house, he plays fetch ad infinitum and we have him run up and down the stairs getting some toy or chasing after one of us. I have a kids' tunnel that I sometimes open up for him to play with, but other than that, that's it. Once the weather gets warmer, March/April, we'll be outdoors every day for a good run. They say a tired dog, is a happy dog.


----------

